
The Botanist (2018) [video] - brudgers
https://youtu.be/Yv_pJh9hKcA
======
asab
A poignant portrait of a probable genius surviving in utter poverty.

------
jb775
I feel like this guy while in quarantine the past few weeks.

------
TimSchumann
I watched this and really enjoyed it.

